# Greetings From A Record Industry Refugee



## poseur (Aug 27, 2009)

hi, geoff!
welcome to this wee musically-oriented corner of the 'net.

d


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, *poseur* ... or should I call you *half note*, *minim*, or simply *d*? :wink: 

I appreciate the welcome! 8)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ChrisAxia (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome Geoff,

Wow. You have worked with some legendary artists. It would be great to hear some of your stories/music and to know which specific tracks you worked on!

~Chris


----------



## lux (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome Geoff

Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 30, 2009)

I liked you till I saw the ASU thing!

Have fun here and go 

Wildcats!...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to VI Geoff - great that you found us!


----------

